# Dust in your Trailer



## NDMALLARD

I am looking at making the plunge this year and getting an enclosed trailer. This may have been covered in this forum, but I'll ask anyways. Do you guys have issues with dust from the gravel roads getting in your trailers? How do you vent your trailers and avoid dust issues? I don't want to buy a trailer and have this become an issue so is there a specific brand of trailer you can suggest?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FullClip

This was covered on here before, they all get dust to some extent. Just like your truck box. Some guys are caulking the inside seems around the floor ect..that might help. I dont think one name brand is better than another. I run a Aluma Ltd. because I found it used and cheap they its lighter.


----------



## jpallen14

i have an 04 12' featherlite with barn doors and lets very little dust in. however i have went with buddies and used their trailers and my stuff was covered in dust after just driving to the field. so i guess i think that they are all not created equal.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Put a rubber gasket seal around the doors and that should keep a pretty tight seal. I put some on the box of my pick up and it made a world of difference. I picked mine up at a camper/topper dealer for under $20 and that was enough to do the box on the pick up. Two rolls would probably do a trailer door.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Dust in your trailer? Your thinking of buying a trailer and your worried about dust? You could install your owl weather stripping, that would probably limit your dust intake..haha


----------



## commander019

I don't have a problem with dust in my trailer. Quality trailers should be sealed water tight and not allow much dust into the interior of the trailer.


----------



## jgat

I think when it comes down to it, even if your trailer is 100% dust proof, you will get dust/dirt floating around your trailer. Decoys get dirty, blinds get dirty, boots are dirty, it is just part of the game. I have a United, and the dust issue is very minimal, but I still need to take a broom to it every so often. One good tip that I was told to keep in mind when looking for a trailer was to get one that you can stand up in without hitting your head.


----------



## tvtrav

Two years ago I had trailer without side vents and I had a bad dust problem. Last year I purchased a different trailer and had side vents installed. WOW what a difference. Very little dust at all. It creates a vacuum in the trailer and dust can't get it.

Here's the style I have on my trailer. They work great! One on the front right of the trailer and one on the back left. These things are the ticket.










Trav.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pretty slick...I never thought of adding vents.


----------



## goose0613

tvtrav said:


> Two years ago I had trailer without side vents and I had a bad dust problem. Last year I purchased a different trailer and had side vents installed. WOW what a difference. Very little dust at all. It creates a vacuum in the trailer and dust can't get it.
> 
> Here's the style I have on my trailer. They work great! One on the front right of the trailer and one on the back left. These things are the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trav.


Do you open both side vents and close the roof vent?


----------



## tvtrav

Both vents are open; I don't have a roof vent on my trailer.

I open the front vent facing the front of the trailer and the back vent facing the rear of the trailer. The vents can open either direction; this is what has worked best for me. If it's raining when I'm pulling the trailer, I face both vents towards the rear of the trailer; never get a drop of moisture.

Trav.


----------



## Triple B

god, I'd hate to get any dust on my blinds and decoys, its makes it alot tougher to decoy birds in a stubble field that was planted in DIRT. :lol:


----------



## Triple B

jgat said:


> . One good tip that I was told to keep in mind when looking for a trailer was to get one that you can stand up in without hitting your head.


this is the best advice i have heard on here in a long time. and it is the truth. nothing like walloping your head on cold steel at 5Am.


----------



## AdamFisk

tvtrav said:


> Both vents are open; I don't have a roof vent on my trailer.
> 
> I open the front vent facing the front of the trailer and the back vent facing the rear of the trailer. The vents can open either direction; this is what has worked best for me. If it's raining when I'm pulling the trailer, I face both vents towards the rear of the trailer; never get a drop of moisture.
> 
> Trav.


Where can you find them vents? Price?

Thanks


----------



## AdamFisk

Triple B said:


> god, I'd hate to get any dust on my blinds and decoys, its makes it alot tougher to decoy birds in a stubble field that was planted in DIRT. :lol:


You always got to be the smart ***, don't you????


----------



## tvtrav

You can call any trailer company - I got mine installed on the trailer when I purchased it. http://www.ultimatetrailers.com

I also found this site on the net. http://www.salemvent.com


----------



## dblkluk

Here you go..

http://www.haulmark.com/cgi-bin/Sho...E01&keywords=all&template=templates/list.html


----------



## NDMALLARD

Thanks Trav. I will look to add vents to my trailer.


----------



## sljoe

Any help? Or words of advise?/ We just got back and we went with an older newly purchased by me...Not enough cash to upgrade yet. It is a 10x5 and has a roof vent. Nothing is sealed very well but to you think

seal as best as possible with weather stripping around the door. 
Seal the top vent and install these vents on the floor area.

Looking to try to solve the problem ....Not as big of a problem yet being when we are in canada we bag and put in bins all of our decoys..Now that I am back in the states and hunting locally I was looking to just create a trailer to house full bodies and they would be exposed more to the dust.

Joe


----------



## tvtrav

Joe,

If you go with these vents, make sure you put them on alternating sides of the trailer. Put one in the front of the trailer (up high), and one in the back of the trailer (down low). Works like a charm.

Seal up the rest like you said and you should be good to go.

Trav.


----------



## gdgalloway

What brand are the vents in the photo and where can I get them ? These look nice unlike the common version that most people are selling that sticks out about 5 inches from the side of the trailer. Thanks in advance for the info !!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Dont think the vents are the way to go.Still there is a way for dust to get in. I am a commercial caulker by trade and I caulked every seem that is in the inside of ther trailer. I went around the floor the doors and every seem on the side of the trailer. And it has kept out all of the dust. The decoys never have a bit of dust on them. Its pretty easy for me to do this and make the inside of the trailer look like there wasnt a single piece of wood cut. I made sure to paint the inside of the trailer first and then caulked it, thats so the caulking itself can bond to a clean surface. If you would caulk to wood sheeting with no paint the caulking eventually would pull of and leave a seem for the dust to get into. If sombody wants to take a look at my trailer let me know and I will show ya. Im getting bigger one here in a week so i will be doing this again to my new one. If anybody wants a free demo let me know and I can have you stop by my shop and let you get a first hand look at how it is done.


----------



## Traxion

No question caulking everything should be done and will make a big difference. But, the vents work by creating positive pressure within the trailer, not allowing dust to seep into those small cracks, etc. Best of both worlds would be caulking well and vents IMO. Never gonna get rid of it all, but the majority will be taken care of!


----------

